# World's worst music videos



## medicineman (1 Jun 2007)

Well I started one about oldy van mouldies and has beens, one about Canadian music, and as I've kinda started a spew fest with the Celine Dion trying to AC/DC vid, I decided to start a thread dedicated to causing/exacerbating PTSD amonst the membership.  So please, send us your worst.  

I'll start it off with one Paracowboy got a lot of us with just to put everyone into the the right frame of mine.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PJQVlVHsFF8

TTFN.

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Jun 2007)

OH MY DEAR GOD!


----------



## Bigmac (1 Jun 2007)

My favorite worst music videos from the 80's....... Fish Heads.  They played it all the time on Much Music! Long, excruciating intro and a stupid song that you can't get out of your head.

"Fish Heads, Fish Heads, rolly polly Fish Heads.  Fish Heads, Fish Heads, eat em up yum!"

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LzpN9ce_qF0


----------



## medicineman (1 Jun 2007)

Funny story about that song - long story short, the other evac platoon in our company had a midnight visitation where tins of tuna, salmon and smoked oysters were placed into the heater hose of their tent.  They reake dthe next morning, but didn't realize it.  One of the culprits involved was singing that at them as they filed into the mess tent that morning...

On a happier note, I found another candidate - a home spun job on a 90's tune that nobody really heard but were happy to watch  ;D.  BTW, these Sims dance worse than me.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pNOii5KFdlU

MM


----------



## Bigmac (1 Jun 2007)

Here is some Tiny Tim for ya! Just ignore him, press mute, and watch the girls!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-N_jlF-sRqk&mode=related&search=


----------



## medicineman (1 Jun 2007)

I should have hit the mute button.

Well here's a Billy Ocean number that reminds me of a bad Kung Fu movie with all the voice/action/mouth moving mismatch you could dream of - and bad costumes.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=977IsYejkWE

Here's one from The Cars that fits into the cool song, odd video category:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=c8oZZJojROo

MM


----------



## proudnurse (1 Jun 2007)

MM

Here is a singer I am sure that you will love very much ;D

Straight from the 80's I now present Danny Romalotti from the Young and the Restless Soap 

Does not get any better than this! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eQ5Z04kUmhA&mode=related&search=

PS~ This is for the forever unforgettful now David Hasslehoff video that is forever now with me 

Rebecca


----------



## medicineman (1 Jun 2007)

Almost lost my chicken wings, but managed to hold them down.  Nice hair eh?

MM


----------



## Private Parts (2 Jun 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Well here's a Billy Ocean number that reminds me of a bad Kung Fu movie with all the voice/action/mouth moving mismatch you could dream of - and bad costumes.


I don't know which is worse...that song, or the fact that I own the 45.


----------



## adaminc (2 Jun 2007)

I think I have those beat,

there is the cosmonauty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_xVXQCrPxQ

Here is the best music video, haha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rAHrHd2lcw


----------



## MP 811 (2 Jun 2007)

I got you all beat.....the Indian version of Micheal Jackson's Thriller!!!!..............enjoy!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0


----------



## proudnurse (2 Jun 2007)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I got you all beat.....the Indian version of Micheal Jackson's Thriller!!!!..............enjoy!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0



Yes you definately would! I can't bring myself to even open it though  :-\

Rebecca


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> Yes you definately would! I can't bring myself to even open it though  :-\
> 
> Rebecca



It's hilarious Rebecca,

But of them all posted here so far, I haven't quite figured out what the problem with this (I like it!!) one is, I keep watching it over and over!!  >

I don't understand a word that he is saying...but heck, I'm _OK _ with that!!  ;D


----------



## adaminc (2 Jun 2007)

To clarify, when I said best, I didnt mean best as in best worst, but best as in best best!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jun 2007)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I got you all beat.....the Indian version of Micheal Jackson's Thriller!!!!..............enjoy!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0



That was too scary!! ha ha  :rofl:


----------



## Bigmac (2 Jun 2007)

I thought the Russian airborne video was kinda catchy! 

      The Indian Michael Jackson was funny!

      Any 80's hairstyles spark laughter, especially 80's soap stars!

Here is a european video from the 70's that is sure to please. Any one of us could be one of their backup dancers, no talent required!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMlnJLdV5VY


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2007)

Bigmac said:
			
		

> Any one of us could be one of their backup dancers, no talent required!



Speak for yourself, I dance better than that!!   Although, the "no talent required" part also applies to the singer!!


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself, I dance better than that!!   Although, the "no talent required" part also applies to the singer!!



Who told Luke Skywalker that skintight pants and shirts unbuttoned down to _there_ were hot??  :-X

That video was just disturbing.


----------



## Bobby Rico (2 Jun 2007)

Here's my vote for the worst----


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGuhZvO1DKg


----------



## proudnurse (2 Jun 2007)

Vern

Just watched the Russian Airborne Troops one, that was awesome! Gotta love the cartwheels they were doing   and some kind of air Karate. 

~Rebecca


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> Vern
> 
> Just watched the Russian Airborne Troops one, that was awesome! Gotta love the cartwheels they were doing   and some kind of air Karate.
> 
> ~Rebecca



Watch it again!! That's my favourite part of it...the sly little grin he gives immediately after those troops do the backflips....

Ahhh man, melting me with his smile!!  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Watch it again!! That's my favourite part of it...the sly little grin he gives immediately after those troops do the backflips....
> 
> Ahhh man, melting me with his smile!!  ;D



Then you'll love this other video by him (Alexandr Buinov)....getting his heart ripped out by some brown-eyed blonde   

Oops -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTLqrwtj104

_Edit to add link, after being mocked by ArmyVern_


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Then you'll love this other video by him (Alexandr Buinov)....getting his heart ripped out by some brown-eyed blonde



I'm supposed to run a search for his name?? No links?? You are slacking off.  

Ohhhh, ran his name!! LOTS on there!! Thanks!!  ;D


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (2 Jun 2007)

two words people: Air supply


making love out of nothing at all
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lE6Htee0sA

theres enough cheese in this video to make wisconsin jealous

and although i like some journey I can't ignore this masterpiece...I think it's the moustache that bugs me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU4sWp2DucE&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC73PHdQX04
o god i could forget this.
Leonard Nimoy's Ballad of Bilbo Baggins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMlnJLdV5VY
and i stumbled on this: love me tender


----------



## medicineman (2 Jun 2007)

Most excellent folks - those were some pretty hideous examples of what can pound our ears AND make us want to scratch our eyes out.  Keep up the good work.

That Indian thriller almost made me incontinent, not to mention the Eurotrash aerobics class.  And Air Supply - well, they supply alot of pollution clogging the airwaves.

MM


----------



## MP 811 (2 Jun 2007)

hahaha......................the indian one, I found that actually on a fluke........here's another one for you..

Dead or Alive, the ultimate gender bender

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCiVXigrjjQ


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (2 Jun 2007)

mp 811: you know i love this song right? 

come on armyvern thats a classic!


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2007)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> Dead or Alive, the ultimate gender bender



Nah, I think this one here takes that honour hands down...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59Bp6KMyrYs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P_5EWjVNr4&mode=related&search=


----------



## medicineman (2 Jun 2007)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!?????  

MM


----------



## proudnurse (2 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Then you'll love this other video by him (Alexandr Buinov)....getting his heart ripped out by some brown-eyed blonde
> 
> Oops -- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTLqrwtj104
> 
> _Edit to add link, after being mocked by ArmyVern_



He should have stuck with training Russian Troops to do air Karate and cartwheels after that one, that's for sure!

~Rebecca


----------



## Pearson (2 Jun 2007)

Enter at your own risk. Poster assumes no responsibility for damages done by your own innate feline curiosity. By clicking the following link, you do hereby absolve the poster of all damages both physical and mental.



http://youtube.com/watch?v=FONt47Z0KZg


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2007)

:rofl:
Mother of gawd....hilarious.


----------



## proudnurse (2 Jun 2007)

OK, so I finally brought myself to watch the Indian "Thriller" , and the Hulk Hogan "Real American" that one was especially :rofl:  

~Rebecca


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jun 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> > Then you'll love this other video by him (Alexandr Buinov)....getting his heart ripped out by some brown-eyed blonde
> 
> 
> *He should have stuck with training Russian Troops to do air Karate and cartwheels after that one, that's for sure!
> ...


 Nahh -- it's about inevitablility; we all learn in time that blondes are just evil.1 
He just had the misfortune of learning his lesson in a Russian airport......thus getting dragged off for a beating on top of the heartache.  


1. Not you Beach_Bum.....I meant the _other _ evil blondes  ;D


----------



## MP 811 (2 Jun 2007)

Ok, you guys asked for it!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DwjM6VxToas

warning!!!..there's like 1 swear word!


----------



## medicineman (2 Jun 2007)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> Ok, you guys asked for it!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=DwjM6VxToas
> 
> warning!!!..there's like 1 swear word!



Showing your own videos is not allowed - however you could have pm'd someone to post it for you though  ;D.

PS - Freak show indeed.

MM


----------



## Private Parts (2 Jun 2007)

OK, here's one for you:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eLTLbwT5CKc

BTW, they're Canadian


----------



## medicineman (2 Jun 2007)

I think Vern might like that one, but I'm not a big fan of The Village People, much less village people wannabes.

And just because of that, here y'all are:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jaqspEMNClc

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RK0PVKfN7M0&mode=related&search=

And how could we forget (despite our best intentions): 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sJCsgXeGmU4&mode=related&search=

And as an added bonus (make sure you have ZERO FOOD OR DRINK IN YOUR MOUTHS):

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yLup8wjbSIo&mode=related&search=

MM


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I think Vern might like that one...
> 
> just because of that, here you are...





Hmmm, 

Dorky Dancing Just for MM

 >


----------



## medicineman (2 Jun 2007)

Interesting dancing - but what's with the plasticine dude? 8)

MM


----------



## Private Parts (3 Jun 2007)

And who could forget this gem?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Cc1MgEmpI1s


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2007)

Or this?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kPaRQ1BYjzU

MM


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

Ohhh gawd...

Reveille

 ;D


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2007)

I was about to give up - then decided to play this deck:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=D0owRk-zYOk&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aU-FMjF6pyw

 ;D.

MM


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2007)

Ladies and germs - this just in!!!  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QX_ctaVFEHQ

Enjoy dinner a second time.

MM


----------



## vangemeren (3 Jun 2007)

Came across a version of this 4 years ago in my first month of university...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD3lPGcvtpE
it's german, which is too bad for me because when I was 5 I understood german.

Here's the english version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5DLhdBLI50

One of my friends showed this video to me and for some reason every time there was a party at his house, this song would come up. Everyone being drunk would sing this song garbled because it was german, but we they would get the clapping right (and some of the dance moves).  :blotto:

Oh, what do you know... an instructional video on how to dance to disco (sorry not in english) with this song in the background. The music starts at 2:03. I personally like the guy in white's dance moves after the 3:00 mark. The video does cut off before the song is done.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPPsw1hnD7g


----------



## adaminc (3 Jun 2007)

Moskau the English version....best...video...EVER!


----------



## Private Parts (3 Jun 2007)

Yatta!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-feLDOpJfYg


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2007)

Anyone remember Art of Noise??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sFK0-lcjGU
Disturbing child  :-\


----------



## CdnArtyWife (3 Jun 2007)

This one is a cult hit at univerisities...especially RMC. Apparently this guy is like the Micheal Jackson of India. > (not the thriller guy, I don't think)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo

and with english subtitles: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fSpI4oZoDc&mode=related&search=


----------



## niner domestic (3 Jun 2007)

Oh heck, I'm just going to move into the therapist's office while these threads are going on...lol


----------



## MP 811 (3 Jun 2007)

ok, wanna talk cult favorites.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcifKwmxFg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6e8aOdPxhI

and to get you into the mood for next Christmas.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De47fjH6RKY


----------



## proudnurse (3 Jun 2007)

In continuation of the tradition here... here is another! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sK3AqFYAWQ

~Rebecca


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> In continuation of the tradition here... here is another!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sK3AqFYAWQ
> 
> ~Rebecca



While we were thinking of hideous dancing a page or two ago... ;D

MM


----------



## CougarKing (3 Jun 2007)

alright, I checked the thread earlier if this video was posted before, so PMedMoe can't call me again for saying it was posted before...

Alright, enjoy this video, hehehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlG2f9TAbEk


----------



## adaminc (3 Jun 2007)

Ok, this isnt really a music video but part of a movie, but still its classic! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkzAJs7NutM


----------



## CdnArtyWife (3 Jun 2007)

adaminc said:
			
		

> Ok, this isnt really a music video but part of a movie, but still its classic!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkzAJs7NutM



I love that movie...

So here is one along the same theme...

dancing nerds and cult classic...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixsZy2425eY


----------



## Bigmac (3 Jun 2007)

I found a real gem and it is recent. Rap done lounge act style! Pay attention to the lyrics!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysWtY-VPUs


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2007)

I know some people might flame me for this as sacrilege, others might just stick their heads in their BBQ's, but here goes.  Alot of theis music is indelibly imprinted on those of us that grew up in the 70's and early 80's, and for some reason, my parents used to drive me nuts by repetitively playing these over and over again - a big feat on a turntable (for those of you old enough to remember them).  So here are some of my gems:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hskKIsf-PAg&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GFpMb0sOaw&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbGgYh1ErIQ&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR6H-LfKOpk&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnf1NAC9WgI&mode=related&search=

Enjoy (or not).

MM


----------



## CdnArtyWife (3 Jun 2007)

I _love_ those songs/videos! They are not the same to listen to without the crackle of the LP on the turntable with dust on it though. 

Those were the only songs we were allowed to "blast" in our house...cus my Dad liked them too. (I think he had a crush on the blond : )

edit: I also want a pair of boots like Frida's in this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuB8xWeA59I&mode=related&search=   

But are these still the "worst" videos? Or have we just taken a few trips down memory lane?

CAW


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2007)

I put those there, as I mentioned, because of the flashbacks I sometimes get from the over use and abuse they got - kinda took a good thing and made it bad, for me at least.  

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2007)

CougarShark said:
			
		

> alright, I checked the thread earlier if this video was posted before, so PMedMoe can't call me again for saying it was posted before...



Huh??   ???

More dorky dancing.....Was (Not Was) "Walk the Dinosaur"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNRsIFKLDBk

Boom boom acka lacka boom boom...... :

Edit to add Jim Carrey as Vanilla Ice.....hilarious!!!!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acb5205wCS8&mode=related&search=


----------



## medicineman (4 Jun 2007)

Thinking of jim Carrey, more specifically In Living Colour, here's a funny of MC Hammer:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d4yKdZE2_fE

OMG I just found this and have to add it - Baby Got Snacks:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Spe9kgOG-wU&mode=related&search=

MM


----------



## medicineman (8 Jun 2007)

I was just wandering around, and despite me actually liking the songs, I have to add these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1_ERWjrs5M&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDV4E9ldelM

MM


----------



## LG Mavin (11 Jun 2007)

Well this one has a chubby man wearing a speedo and cape that cant dance and that breathes fire. Ha. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rhXUOn4-ME


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jun 2007)

One of the best songs of the 80's with the one of the worst videos...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5tzmbg2RNw


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2007)

Uhhh,

This one by Kylie ... (features more horrible dancing)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=V2ZBZkpcBsQ

well before she was hot.  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qVybOXeWnhw


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uhhh,
> 
> This one by Kylie ... (features more horrible dancing)
> 
> ...



Ohhhh, and I had to watch this version ... just for the boots!! I needs me some of those!!  ;D

http://youtube.com/watch?v=haoCgGzS0wY&mode=related&search=


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2007)

LOL...

Alanis:

Too Hot


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2007)

Oh my gawd...  :-X

Horrible, Horrible, Horrible!!!


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2007)

Hmmmmm two like videos...

One much preferable to the other.  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2e8oWKMnKU8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xVUO3gMepNg


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Jun 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> One of the best songs of the 80's with the one of the worst videos...
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q5tzmbg2RNw



I thought the song was pretty bad too.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jun 2007)

Actually the song on vinyl is a bit different than that video....none of those "chalk board type thingys" in it.


----------



## medicineman (12 Jun 2007)

Thinking of the Village Things again, I found an interesting version of YMCA here - in Lego  !!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6nPY-U0NZUQ

Usual warnings about mouths/bladders full of food and or liquids apply.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jun 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Thinking of the Village Things again, I found an interesting version of YMCA here - in Lego  !!
> MM



Somebody has waaaaaayyyy too much time on their hands.......then again, so do we!!


----------



## Private Parts (13 Jun 2007)

I just finished the R22R/peacenik thread and thought of this one:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xQLk0mBuSPM


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 Jun 2007)

awesome video...al yankovich rocks!


----------



## medicineman (9 Sep 2007)

Hey folks, long time no see.  Haven't been around for awhile so decided to add this one from the Holy Grail:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RjUoaOiErFo

Have fun.

MM


----------



## deedster (9 Sep 2007)

Thanks mm, thanks A LOT!!!!

Where can I get that LEGO parrot?  I need to add to my collection  ;D

D2

PS  We missed you


----------



## medicineman (9 Sep 2007)

Sorry - but I'm not buying you a new keyboard. ;D

MM


----------



## SprCForr (10 Sep 2007)

For your bemusement:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZkllM8znx4 

Here's another:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7p2h2Lgpqg


----------



## SprCForr (10 Sep 2007)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> ...Here's another:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7p2h2Lgpqg



Yes, you've just been Rick Roll'd!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2007)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Yes, you've just been Rick Roll'd!  ;D



Oh my ...

My daughter was watching this one this afternoon!!


----------



## SprCForr (10 Sep 2007)

Apparently it's one of the "in" things to do on the internet.
The kids got me pretty regular until I started recognizing the internet address thing.

Rotten brats. School couldn't come soon enough!


----------



## Private Parts (10 Sep 2007)

Back to our regularly scheduled programming:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvRhOpqZO7I


----------



## gt102 (10 Sep 2007)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Apparently it's one of the "in" things to do on the internet.



*shudder*

Please pray that it doesn't spread to the business/professional end of the internet... Although, I dont think I've ever received a link from youtube while working that could be considered 'professional'...


----------



## SprCForr (10 Sep 2007)

Private Parts said:
			
		

> Back to our regularly scheduled programming:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvRhOpqZO7I



 

Wow.


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2007)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Wow.



I loved that song!!  8)

_Nah nah nah nah nah ..._


----------



## SprCForr (10 Sep 2007)

It was...ummm...it was very...ahhh...

Sorry, words fail me at the moment.

It's safe to say that I'd rather have been Rick Roll'd. Again!   ;D


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (10 Sep 2007)

Here's a little Zlad for ya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_PIjc2ga4

As much as I love the Leningrad Cowboys, this is horrible: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgjNq-Y8NGk Yes that is the one and only Red Army Choir singing backup.

Planes


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (10 Sep 2007)

Any body catch Brittany on MTV awards?? truly bad

"...An out-of-shape, out-of-touch Britney Spears delivered what was destined to be the most talked about performance of the MTV Video Music Awards -- but for all the wrong reasons. 


Kicking off the show Sunday night with her new single, "Gimme More," Spears looked bleary and unprepared, much like her recent tabloid exploits on the streets of Los Angeles. She walked through her dance moves with little enthusiasm. She appeared to have forgotten the art of lip-synching. And, perhaps most unforgivable given her once-taut frame, she looked embarrassingly out of shape. 


Even the celebrity-studded audience seemed bewildered. 50 Cent looked at Spears with a confused look on his face; Diddy, her new best friend, was expressionless. 


Some comeback. Breathlessly hyped by MTV as the evening's most anticipated performance, it became the most shockingly bad of the night. Jive Records might want to push back that Nov. 13 album release date.


----------



## Brockvegas (10 Sep 2007)

That was painful to watch, I've seen better dancing at 1:30 in the morning on Saturday night in the bars. Not to mention the fact that she looked like 10 lbs of shit in a 9lb bag.


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2007)

Brockvegas said:
			
		

> That was painful to watch, I've seen better dancing at 1:30 in the morning on Saturday night in the bars. Not to mention the fact that she looked like 10 lbs of shit in a 9lb bag.



Oh look!!! You can catch the whole awards show and Britney, again, here !!  >


----------



## Brockvegas (10 Sep 2007)

I will not click the link, I will not click the link, I will not click the link........DAMMIT!!!! Stupid train-wreck syndrome.....


----------



## Private Parts (10 Sep 2007)

We'll be right back after these messages:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTU1hFT2Uj8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgZfH5xKWc4


----------



## Bobby Rico (10 Sep 2007)

Train wrecks are generally no laughing matter...

In Brittany's case however...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (10 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh look!!! You can catch the whole awards show and Britney, again, here !!  >



Yeah that was bad all right. I guess someone forgot to tell her to wear something that flattered her current figure not the one she had at 18.


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Sep 2007)

I fortunately just saw clips on the news. Could it be that she is either trying to emulate Miss Piggy or is in training for her next career as a cougar?


----------



## TN2IC (10 Sep 2007)

cougar...  ;D Grrr....


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> cougar...  ;D Grrr....



TN,

Cougars are hot ...


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 Sep 2007)

Forgive me if its a repost...

but i dont recall if Gunther has made it onto Milnet yet.

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=4890535583577505426&q=ding+dong+song&total=1508&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2

EDIT****

more bad Gunther Music vids...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3sNARLNu_Y

heck... just Search Gunther..... theyre ALL BAD!


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Sep 2007)

That 'do the macaraina', did it for me!  I don't care if I spelled it wrong. I still hate that song today, that and that hopelessly gay YMCA.

Instant irritation.

Wes


----------



## medicineman (12 Sep 2007)

Someone just sent me this - it is hysterical.  However, it is not for all audiences - PG14 would be reasonable.  Was trying to decide if I should put this on PN's country site...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mp37zFnKXdU

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2007)

Yep, pretty funny, MM.  "You sound like somebody I could love!"


----------



## Private Parts (12 Sep 2007)

Well, I guess if that's OK, I can go ahead and post this one:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3IFUNIa2NU8

Also not for all audiences.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Sep 2007)

Woof woof woof!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (12 Sep 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Woof woof woof!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8
> 
> ;D



I refuse to open this link!!

I suspect I already know who let them out!! Yikes ... I remember it being played 50 thousand times a day ...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I refuse to open this link!!
> 
> I suspect I already know who let them out!! Yikes ... I remember it being played 50 thousand times a day ...



Come on you know you want to!!  ;D


----------



## MarkS33 (12 Sep 2007)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> hahaha......................the indian one, I found that actually on a fluke........here's another one for you..
> 
> Dead or Alive, the ultimate gender bender
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCiVXigrjjQ



wow..... i was gunna post that one, but i think i can find somthing else.... that HAS to be the winner.... by a LONG SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :rofl:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Sep 2007)

The song was decent enough... but get a look at that dance in the latter half of the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAPw8N5vM8&mode=related&search=


_Edit: Spelling_


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2007)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> The song was decent enough... but get a look at that dance in the latter half of the video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAPw8N5vM8&mode=related&search=



Are you kidding?  I can remember going to bars and people dancing like that.  I think it had a lot to do with the lack of space on the dance floor.... ;D
Here's some dancing for ya!

The Breakfast Club


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?  I can remember going to bars and people dancing like that.  I think it had a lot to do with the lack of space on the dance floor.... ;D



Yes, I'm sure it had nothing to do with the fact that it was in a bar where alcohol is consumed in large quantities.  



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Here's some dancing for ya!
> 
> The Breakfast Club



I absolutely love that movie, and it's soundtrack.... but the dancing..... *drops and shakes head*

Now, if you want to see some good dancing, I have but two words. "Hammer Time"


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Sep 2007)

Love the hair on these guys......NOT!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HLZkjeHCM4


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Love the hair on these guys......NOT!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HLZkjeHCM4



LOL. I have not heard that song in years; I don't quite remember their hair being that big though either!!


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LOL. I have not heard that song in years; I don't quite remember their hair being that big though either!!



I always hated that song and the lead singer has a lisp..... 8)


----------



## Bobby Rico (14 Sep 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-4VOLeKBOw

This one fits in the category of awesome song, intentionally bad video- so bad that it's good.


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2007)

>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acFC3LRzEUY

Only because it's on TV right now!!

 ;D


----------



## Private Parts (15 Sep 2007)

This one's just...sensational!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_pqC563bX_w

(Now I know why he changed his name) ;D


----------



## Private Parts (15 Sep 2007)

And while we're at it, may as well play the flip side:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cCZLHhDH4lA&mode=related&search=

(Yes, this was the B-side of _Wot._)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Sep 2007)

Nice eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reupT-T9X5Q&NR=1


----------



## TN2IC (15 Sep 2007)

Love it!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Sep 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Love it!



He says "beer swilling hockey nut" like that's a bad thing! what's that about eh?


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Sep 2007)

I like this part of it!  :cheers:


----------



## CougarKing (4 Nov 2007)

WOW. JUST WOW. SHOCKING! I knew the Japanese were a little unconventional when it came to entertainment like anime (like ZipperheadCop's Sailor Moon gif sequence he had once), etc., but this music video featuring the Happa-Tai/Leaf Team band takes the cake!

 :rofl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9rWFZesV8s

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=188916

And here's a French group's emulation of that "Yatta!" performance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REatkOgJiIw


----------



## medaid (4 Nov 2007)

Oh... My... God....


YOU are forever BANNED from posting ANYMORE VIDEOS!  :threat:

I had the biggest freaking chill down my spine!!!  :rage:


----------



## CougarKing (4 Nov 2007)

Oh lighten up, young jedi! hehehe...

But to assuage your distress, 

Here's the Argentine Spanish version which has a chick in it too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8jUA2nNY0E

Enjoy!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Nov 2007)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Oh lighten up, young jedi! hehehe...
> 
> But to assuage your distress,
> 
> ...



OK OK OK you win...that is the worst I've ever seen!


----------



## medicineman (4 Nov 2007)

I'm glad there was nothing in my stomach to toss all over my laptop.  On the plus side, it's nice to see someone revive my thread for a bit...

MM


----------



## BernDawg (5 Nov 2007)

My eyes! My eyes! AARGHHH!!


----------



## CougarKing (6 Nov 2007)

If you guys paid attention to the ridiculous lyrics of the song, you might agree that this "Yatta/Green Leaves" song might very well be the new theme song for the Green Party!    ;D


----------



## medicineman (7 Nov 2007)

Or Even Jack Layton's next election campaign...

MM


----------



## MarkS33 (7 Nov 2007)

someone need to kill this topic... for the love of all things holy, i think my ears are going to fall off. i might just have to post some good music videos to save the souls aff all you who dare enter these treacherous and unchartered waters. shouldn't there be a disclamer on here? somthing like "ATTENTION: BAD MUSIC AND VIDEOS! ABANDON ALL HOPE YE WHO ENTER THIS TOPIC"


----------



## medicineman (8 Nov 2007)

Mark said:
			
		

> someone need to kill this topic... for the love of all things holy, i think my ears are going to fall off. i might just have to post some good music videos to save the souls aff all you who dare enter these treacherous and unchartered waters. shouldn't there be a disclamer on here? somthing like "ATTENTION: BAD MUSIC AND VIDEOS! ABANDON ALL HOPE YE WHO ENTER THIS TOPIC"



Hence the title of the thread - "World's worst music videos".  And yes disclaimers often are attached.

MM


----------



## TN2IC (8 Nov 2007)

RA RA RASPUTIN
Lover of the Russian queen
There was a cat that really was gone
RA RA RASPUTIN
Russia's greatest love machine
It was a shame how he carried on  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (8 Nov 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> RA RA RASPUTIN
> Lover of the Russian queen
> There was a cat that really was gone
> RA RA RASPUTIN
> ...



OK you asked for it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvDMlk3kSYg


----------



## TN2IC (8 Nov 2007)

Those lyrics is the link IN HOC SIGNO. 

On other note, nice to hear from you these days.  

Regards,
Schultz


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2007)

Hey, I liked Boney-M!!  ;D

Try this video for bad!!!!  (bad editing, bad song, bad singer.......just bad!!)


----------



## Private Parts (8 Nov 2007)

Ring rang a dong!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LtYaCm5njY


----------



## MarkS33 (10 Nov 2007)

well.... now im definatly going to keep the head up for those disclamers, elusive buggers :threat:


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Nov 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKuQXGrFSQ0&feature=related













 ;D


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2007)

I need to raise this thread from the dead ...

OMFG ...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs1CA5hFdd4&feature=related

Convulsions & spasms anyone?


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2007)

Not music but ... egads!!

 ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RMLt28n0-M&feature=related


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Dec 2007)

SleighBelle the treetopping angel said:
			
		

> I need to raise this thread from the dead ...
> 
> OMFG ...
> 
> ...


My.......my eyes! AHHHEEEEE AHHHEEEE AHHHEEEE AHHHHHEEEEEE AHHHHHHEEEEEE AHHHHHHHEEEEEEE


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91GXpXidNNw&feature=related

I'm damn near pissing myself.  :rofl:


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (16 Dec 2007)

Sort of a music video. Still disturbing...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdX_OBUeHb4


----------



## armyvern (16 Dec 2007)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> Sort of a music video. Still disturbing...



Very disturbing actually ...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Dec 2007)

Just because I KNOW everybody here loves this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76HcLEunsws


----------



## TN2IC (16 Dec 2007)

uncle-midget-clause said:
			
		

> Just because I KNOW everybody here loves this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76HcLEunsws




I love that song!!!  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Dec 2007)

Sgt  Schultz (SANKT NIKOLAUS) said:
			
		

> I love that song!!!  ;D



Then keeping with the animal theme.. you'd love this one too:  (it also comes in German)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z47EUaIFrdQ


----------



## TN2IC (16 Dec 2007)

uncle-midget-clause said:
			
		

> Then keeping with the animal theme.. you'd love this one too:  (it also comes in German)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z47EUaIFrdQ


My son loves that song.... I shouldn't play that.. he might wake up. He sings the french version pretty well.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Dec 2007)

Ewwwww!  A Green Gummy Bear with Plumber's Butt and Moobs.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Dec 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ewwwww!  A Green Gummy Bear with Plumber's Butt and Moobs.









You know it's sexy. 
Sorry Vern/Tinkerbell, it doesn't come in chaps or leather.


----------



## Rayman (18 Dec 2007)

Yeah but he does have a Caddy low rider...

I mean cmon...I dont even have one of those...


----------



## Ender Wiggen (18 Dec 2007)

Found this gem on youtube, Air Karate anyone?   ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jUxzidZ_7s&feature=related


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2007)

How about this one?  It may be better than the original!


----------



## medicineman (18 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I need to raise this thread from the dead ...
> 
> OMFG ...
> 
> ...



At least we now know Yoko Ono comes by it honestly...

MM


----------



## medicineman (18 Dec 2007)

uncle-midget-clause said:
			
		

> Then keeping with the animal theme.. you'd love this one too:  (it also comes in German)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z47EUaIFrdQ



Interesting undies.

MM


----------



## medicineman (18 Dec 2007)

Here's one of my all time favorite Christmas carols for one and all:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lND1GZN72g0

MM


----------



## MP 811 (18 Dec 2007)

havent waded into this one in alooooonnnggggg time, so in the spirit of giving, I give you....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szWkAaD00j0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ5eZSa7URA


----------



## CougarKing (18 Dec 2007)

Here are a couple of old classics remixed and redone by the notorious CRAZY FROG!!!!!  >

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCj-RyKCmHQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i99OFLyaw4c&feature=related


----------



## edgar (20 Dec 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_oBjinZQ7k
Like Bubbles said: "I'm not giving _anybody_ a fucking R.


----------



## medicineman (10 Mar 2008)

A classic Python :http://youtube.com/watch?v=U0kJHQpvgB8

MM


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Mar 2008)

Sorry if its already been posted, 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pnoaj8b2bGM



Also this one by billy shatner...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN3MGN899yE


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2008)

OMG - the Bill Shatner one remided me of Leonard Cohen, except almost happy.

MM


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Mar 2008)

Hehehe  
The Great Bear has fallen, and found itself calling for Alabama
The Russian Red Army Choir singing Sweet Home Alabama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lNFRLrP014

Midget


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (14 Mar 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Hehehe
> The Great Bear has fallen, and found itself calling for Alabama
> The Russian Red Army Choir singing Sweet Home Alabama
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lNFRLrP014
> ...



Wow.....I cant decide if I like the hair or the shoes better.....then there's that variation on the Volga Boatman at the end....really bizarre...but they all looked like they were having fun.


----------



## medicineman (13 Apr 2008)

Here's one that's a real hoot from the mid 90's from a Canadian comedy group called The Vacant Lot - make sure you listen to the words, as the dude can get really distracting...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AfKFV1J7O4s

Modified - just found another of their greatest - warning, no food or drink in your mouth while watching this one:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-Qe96i4dw3k&feature=related

MM


----------



## TylerSnap! (14 Apr 2008)

And now for something completely different...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gma5IUNMTn0


----------



## armyvern (14 Apr 2008)

TylerSnap! said:
			
		

> And now for something completely different...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gma5IUNMTn0



Holy androgynous Batman!!  

The Twist


----------



## medicineman (14 Apr 2008)

An Irish weirdo that one - Mr Freak O'Nature.

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Apr 2008)

What gives me much irritation are ANY videos by The Culture Club, with that hopelessly GAY (has not heard his own farts since he was 11) heroin addict, Boy George.

Also any video from The Thompson Twins, tha freaky shaven (head) tart with the kepi hat, used to drive me around the twist.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (15 Apr 2008)

I praise God a lot of this stuff was before my time....


----------



## medicineman (15 Apr 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> I praise God a lot of this stuff was before my time....



And you're quite welcome we resurrected it all just for you  >.

MM


----------



## CougarKing (16 Apr 2008)

Watch this video and you will hear why you don't need to know Mandarin Chinese to figure out that this is the WORST singer I have ever heard:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWNdmp-duF4 :-X  (ZAO GAO A!)  :crybaby:

And a close runner-up for the worst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bE5141tc8Q&feature=related


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2008)

My ears!!!!  

You're right CougarDaddy, that first one was horrible!!  As for the second, I think the guy might be developmentally delayed (or whatever the PC word of the day is).  There were some awfully rude comments for that clip!


----------



## TheMadscanner (16 Apr 2008)

Watch and shoot!


    http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yvE93dkOj-o&feature=related

Not too bad, but when you get to the "live" version.... ARGH!

    http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LbHglF8yYOw


----------



## Rodahn (16 Apr 2008)

Well here's one for the older crowd... How many of you remember this one.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0&feature=related


----------



## medicineman (17 Apr 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Well here's one for the older crowd... How many of you remember this one.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0&feature=related



Oh God...


----------



## Rodahn (17 Apr 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Oh God...



The frightening thing about this, is that it charted at #17 in 68.......

Obviously the head spacing and timing was not all that it should have been in the 60's... No doubt in part of the consumption of recreational pharmaceuticals.......


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Apr 2008)

Indian Superman singing


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Hooked on a Feeling  

Jump in my Car

Du

Live in Berlin --- LMAO Awesome jacket!!    >


----------



## Rodahn (20 Apr 2008)

This one is totally cheezie.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEzh10_xoqw


----------



## Rodahn (20 Apr 2008)

And a classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIPv9AtZ2zE


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hooked on a Feeling
> 
> Jump in my Car
> 
> ...



I'm still trying to figure what gives with that vampire beebopping through the picture...

MM


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Not as classic as these two from my younger years (that my parents forced me to listen to!!  ):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9H_cI_WCnE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ7ls5LvUWY


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hooked on a Feeling
> 
> Jump in my Car
> 
> ...



My God the Hoff.

 ;D


Now where did I put that plate of cheese?


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

How about this!!

Man, I was in lust with this guy!! Go figure; thankfully, I snapped out of it.   :-X


----------



## Rodahn (20 Apr 2008)

One just for Vern.... Enjoy!!!!! Sorry no chaps......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbe2wBYUTu8


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> One just for Vern.... Enjoy!!!!! Sorry no chaps......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbe2wBYUTu8



This song is on my iPod.  ;D


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2008)

Here's a parody with it's original: http://youtube.com/watch?v=uRgAgJJY2B0

http://youtube.com/watch?v=41APzy5kqBU

Have fun.

MM

Thanks for pointing out the oopee.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> How about this!!
> 
> Man, I was in lust with this guy!! Go figure; thankfully, I snapped out of it.   :-X



I think that guy takes the whole cheese wheel Vern  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Here's a parody with it's original: http://youtube.com/watch?v=uRgAgJJY2B0
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=uRgAgJJY2B0
> 
> ...



Both links are the same.


No problemo  ;D


----------



## Rodahn (20 Apr 2008)

This one still makes me want to vomit......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wsCZ7Ft_Z8


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> This one still makes me want to vomit......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wsCZ7Ft_Z8



I got nothing - that song used to drive me up the wall, and oddly enough, still does.

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

Here's one, sry for the poor audio on it.

Apache

You might know it as either Sir Mix-a-lot's Jump on it or as Sugarhill Gang-Apache (Jump On It)


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> How about this!!
> 
> Man, I was in lust with this guy!! Go figure; thankfully, I snapped out of it.   :-X



You were in lust with Rick?   :-X  I was in lust with this lead singer (note, the video doesn't belong in this category.....):

Midnight Oil - Beds are Burning


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

LOL ---

I remember dancing to this one in the Disco at the Centenial Club in Lahr on Sunday afternoons circa 79-80 ...

and the CYC every other day of the week!!  ;D

Sugarhill Gang - _Rapper's Delight_

(And, gawd -- apparently I still know every word; my kids are sitting here laughing at me)


----------



## slowmode (20 Apr 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nvp_tqOmR2M&feature=related

You will see when you watch..


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sugarhill Gang - _Rapper's Delight_



And on YouTube, it's listed as *Raper's* Delight.   

Who did the version of Madonna's Holiday like that?


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ...
> Who did the version of Madonna's Holiday like that?



Not these guys:  

Heaven  >


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not these guys:
> Heaven  >



My eyes!!


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And on YouTube, it's listed as *Raper's* Delight.
> 
> Who did the version of Madonna's Holiday like that?



MC Miker G & DJ Sven (1986) - _Holiday Rap_

Crap. We listened to that an awful lot in Mount Allison circa '87 -- along with:

OJJ -_ The Rain_

Oh and this one too ... 'cause the movie was just so damn awesome!!  ;D

Joe Cocker - _You Can Leave Your Hat On_

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not these guys:
> 
> Heaven  >





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> My eyes!!



Glad I didn't click that one 

 :clown:


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2008)

You could have warned us - now I'll be having nightmares for awhile...

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not these guys:
> 
> Heaven  >


Well now, there goes my innocence.


Baker


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Well now, there goes my innocence.
> 
> 
> Baker



Perrez Hilton would say you've been "_Rick Rolled_" ... I prefer "_Chapsized_".  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perrez Hilton would say you've been "_Rick Rolled_" ... I prefer "_Chapsized_".  ;D


 :-X



Baker


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> MC Miker G & DJ Sven (1986) - _Holiday Rap_
> 
> Crap. We listened to that an awful lot in Mount Allison circa '87 -- along with:



That's it.  A Club, CFB Borden, early 1987.  I was on my Tfc Tech QL3 crse. ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> :-X
> 
> 
> 
> Baker



Looking for this one mike?







 ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> :-X
> 
> 
> 
> Baker



I prefer my link; Mr. Perrez Hilton's link goes to Rick Astley!!  :-X


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Apr 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Looking for this one mike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's better 


Baker


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That's it.  A Club, CFB Borden, early 1987.  I was on my Tfc Tech QL3 crse. ;D



For QL3 tunes 

We had these:

_Hungry Eyes_

_Do You Love Me_

_Hands Up_

_Push It_

_Let's talk about sex_

And, the awesome:

Matt Minglewood - Can't you See

I can't seem to find _Dorchester_, but I love it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

Try this one on for size Doctor and the Medics - Spirit in the Sky


----------



## Rodahn (20 Apr 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Try this one on for size Doctor and the Medics - Spirit in the Sky


I actually like the song, but then again I can remember the original version......

Try this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPjfD8ulnpw&feature=related

And another one from the same era.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdOnfMUoD4Y


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Ahhh me too!! Norman Greenbaum ... 

_Spirit in the Sky_


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

I like the song too but that video was a real stinker


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Here you go!!

Musical Youth - _Pass the Dutchie_

 >


----------



## Rodahn (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Here you go!!
> 
> Musical Youth - _Pass the Dutchie_
> 
> >



I'd forgotten about that one.... With good reason I might add.....


----------



## Rodahn (20 Apr 2008)

Just because  ;D


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> I'd forgotten about that one.... With good reason I might add.....



LOL --- I was searching for grade 9 tunes circa 1983. Was actually looking to find that stupid commercial:

"Tweet tweet, twiddle twiddle, there's only one ..." Y

You KNOW that you know what the rest of the lines are and what the commercial is for!!  ;D

Oh here's a couple from grade 9!!

Toni Basil - _Mickey_

The Go-Go's - _Vacation_


----------



## Rodahn (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LOL --- I was searching for grade 9 tunes circa 1983. Was actually looking to find that stupid commercial:
> 
> "Tweet tweet, twiddle twiddle, there's only one ..." Y
> 
> ...



Ummm, nope I don't, didn't have a TV in Germany at the time.... Though here is one from the same time frame, it was a mainstay on the road trip to watch the German motorcycle Grand Prix in 83..... From a good Canadian.... Not much of a video mind you....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk


----------



## armyvern (20 Apr 2008)

Luba - _Every time I see your picture I cry_

Nick Kersaw - _Wouldn't it be Good?_

John Waite - _Missing You_

J Geils Band - _Centerfold_

The Buggles - _Video Killed the Radio Star_

This one was played constantly in Spain while on vacation:
Lipps Inc - _Funky Town_


----------



## rmc_wannabe (20 Apr 2008)

Good song, pity about the video though .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIA4gcrk-50


----------



## Yrys (20 Apr 2008)

Cheesy singer , but one of the rare I paid to see .


Robert Charlebois


Paul Piché


Dan Bigras & Lara Fabian


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> *The Buggles - Video Killed the Radio Star*



Useless info time, that was the first video to be played when MTV hit the airways,


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2008)

_Stars on 45_

And, a special one from last night's Mess Dinner  (I fell down -- go figure)  ;D


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2008)

Seems to be a theme happening here. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEh5pWjcWCg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzE6yhrLfwk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eeyhtlJp5A

Ahhh reminds of these from Alert :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxuWdEbxAn4

 >  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0thH3qnHTbI


----------



## Yrys (22 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Cheesy singer , but one of the rare I paid to see .
> 
> 
> Robert Charlebois
> ...



This one is subtile in English, with a not so bad translation 

(I wouldn't have translate "veillée" with "evening" but more with "party", because "veillée" is not only a time of the day, 
but is also a meeting of friends ...)

Mes Aïeux


----------



## CougarKing (25 Oct 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EdaLfJjDuE    :


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Oct 2008)

Lil Wayne- Lollipop (we all know what and who this LYING LIAR is talking about) 



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIG1Vr0h_aE




                                                -and-

Gwen Stefani - Sweet Escape (IMO)



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDSX3M0RW4Q



Check it...


----------



## medicineman (25 Oct 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EdaLfJjDuE    :



Yup, I agree with that, and they keep putting it on TV...

MM


----------



## RyanRG (26 Oct 2008)

I'm pretty sure this hasn't been posted. I must admit I didn't make it through all 16 pages yet though.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_PIjc2ga4


----------



## crystalrh (26 Oct 2008)

Alright, made it through all 16 pages and alot of the links don't work anymore unfortunately. I was going to post Rick Astley, but he was mentioned already but i didn't see the link posted (and i plan to keep it that way)
so my horrible videos that are music related list:
Rainbow! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QGLxSn_Mwk
Too close http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHH23QYX9Yc
Island in the sun http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va3UNxBD_9Q
Llama! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbPDKHXWlLQ
(insert any enya song here)
Old Canadian PSA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNOeiLFeUsc

Enjoy


----------



## CougarKing (26 Oct 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIsv1YOFNys&feature=related

Wow, I am now officially DE-MOTIVATED!!!!   This has got to be the CHEESIEST music video ever!!!!


----------



## dangerboy (26 Oct 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIsv1YOFNys&feature=related
> 
> Wow, I am now officially DE-MOTIVATED!!!!   This has got to be the CHEESIEST music video ever!!!!



Robert A. Heinlein must be rolling over in his grave at what they did to his classic novel


----------



## medicineman (26 Oct 2008)

Must..poke...out...eyes...and...rupture...eardrums...with...icepick...

MM


----------



## CougarKing (28 Feb 2009)

Star Trek Voyager's Captain Janeway as Belle in "Beauty and the Beast"  :blotto:


----------



## tabernac (28 Feb 2009)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EdaLfJjDuE    :




You're crazy.


----------



## CougarKing (14 Mar 2009)

Israeli arms maker Rafael makes sales pitch with Bollywood's help   ;D


----------



## medicineman (14 Mar 2009)

Qu'est-ce que f%^k is "Dinga Dinga Dee"??!!  That one certainly is in the top 10 emetic agents of all time...please don't play that again  :-X

MM


----------



## CougarKing (4 Apr 2009)

They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but this is just plain sad.   : 

 The Koreans' version of Panzerlied 

And now compare them to this:

 The German WW2 _Wehrmacht_ Panzer crewmen they tried to imitate, from the movie "Battle of the Bulge"


----------



## CougarKing (3 May 2009)

This is beyond wrong, but the Korean guy in this video is fast becoming a youtube sensation; other versions other than the one I posted below have up to millions of hits.(note the subtitles in the video)   :-X

 Korean guy tries to sing Mariah Carey's song "Touch my body"

There are other versions where other posters have changed the lyrics subtitles based on how his accent has changed the words; some of the changes are funnier, while others are less PC or break this site's guidelines.


----------



## oldandgrey (6 May 2009)

They could have spongebob...just don't send it bad...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLhjEgezAvs&feature=related


----------



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2010)

American Idol's Simon Cowell now probably wishes he had never met "General" Platt:

 ;D

video link


----------



## medicineman (15 Jan 2010)

I howled when I saw that last night on TV - first thing that came to mind was my 14 year old  :

MM


----------



## CougarKing (22 Apr 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> My God the Hoff.



And he's backkkkkk...  :facepalm:

*True Survivor*(Music Video)

Leave it to the Hoff to fill a music video with dinosaurs, Tiger tanks, Vikings with assault rifles, and nerds with air guitars.  :facepalm:


----------



## The Anti-Royal (22 Apr 2015)

You're all very, very welcome.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X04hoo-93kg


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Apr 2015)

The Anti-Royal said:
			
		

> You're all very, very welcome.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X04hoo-93kg



Love the description.... "singing wanker is my middle name"


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Apr 2015)

The Anti-Royal said:
			
		

> You're all very, very welcome.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X04hoo-93kg



He was even better on The Merv Griffin Show.....

 :-\


----------

